# Feel like my friends are ignoring me...



## erosee (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't even know where to start. I hate to think bad of people or even blame them for anything, but for a while I can't help but feel like my friends at college are ignoring me. Last year around this time I went abroad to study, I would say that this must be the reason why we seemed to have grown apart, but they had been treating me like an outsider for a while before that. 

Before I left, we all lived in the same dorm and on the same floor, so it was always easy to see them. However, they stopped asking me to hang out and ignored my texts whenever I asked them to. Even when I hung out with them I always felt like they didn't want me around. I remember being ditched constantly even before the night began by them and just letting it go. I even remember how they would lie to me constantly and go to take shots with other people, whom I knew so that's how I figured out they were lying, before we even went out. There were even times when I saw them on the floor, they would tell me they were going to a party that night, and then not invite me or not tell later when they were leaving. And yes, it did start to become a friendship where I would only be invited to go out and party with them, when before we all hang out and do other things like eat lunch and watch movies. 

I left to study abroad and had a lot of fun and made a lot of friends, but since coming back I've felt even more miserable. It's like I went from having friends to being alone again. They never initiate phone conversations or even invite me out for that matter. The only time I'm ever out with them is when I'm with a mutual friend of theirs. Tonight is one of their birthdays and they made a fb event page and invited me, but at the last moment they changed everything and told me that I couldn't come since the restaurant is very strict on ids(I'm not 21). I let it go, because I wouldn't want her birthday to be ruined because I was too young. Still, I can't help but feel like that since it's a restaurant, I should still be able to sit with them. I don't know the drinking laws in this state though, so if they were to sit at a bar I wouldn't know if I could join them. They told me they would text me later, but I'm not holding my breath. They've ditched me many times before last semester and I don't see this semester changing. 

I don't know how to approach them about this without it sounding like I'm blaming them for isolating me. I overthink things and I'm very sensitive, but I'm also pretty naive and feel like I let people walk all over me. I feel like if I were to ask them about it, they'd spin it on me and avoid being honest with me and I'd just let it go. Or they would just laugh at me behind my back for being so dumb. 

I don't want to lose them as friends, because I'm the type of person who really treasures the friends I make and hate cutting people off that I once really cared about. I feel like they don't mean to be like this, but they just don't know how to approach me either? 

I guess I just need to hear some opinions on this. Just let me know if I'm overthinking this all and should let it go? Or if I should approach them and how?


----------

